# i love verizon!



## fixxxer2012

So ive been having serious battery life issues latley. Called up verizon and they are shipping me a brand new extended and new back free of charge. Suck on that sprint!

Does anyone know how much bigger this will make my phone? They said if i keep having issues they will ship me another dinc2 or even talk to me about another.


----------



## Bob-o

I had the ext batt when i had my inc2. It does add some bulk, but the life was amaaaaaazing! Mine gave me betterbaignal as well.


----------



## icanhazdroid

The title of this thread wants to make me scream, no offense. I had the worst Verizon experience today.. complete idiots


----------



## Mattes

In store or in other ways? I know the only corporate in my city of 198,000 people on the tip of a peninsula sucks to the utmost extent....to the point I won't even step foot near it, in it or around it.
But anytime I need anything one phone call and they take care of me, hell just last week I called them to grab an extra sim or two so I could swap between devices and they sent me 4.

Need a map? Google Newport News Verizon store. I mean hey, there's ONE more in Williamsburg and about 5-6 authorized dealers and one in Hampton that's just as bad.


----------



## icanhazdroid

Mattes said:


> In store or in other ways? I know the only corporate in my city of 198,000 people on the tip of a peninsula sucks to the utmost extent....to the point I won't even step foot near it, in it or around it.
> But anytime I need anything one phone call and they take care of me, hell just last week I called them to grab an extra sim or two so I could swap between devices and they sent me 4.
> 
> Need a map? Google Newport News Verizon store. I mean hey, there's ONE more in Williamsburg and about 5-6 authorized dealers and one in Hampton that's just as bad.


My local store is fine. The support line is crap. My 3G wouldn't work after reactivating this phone and they told me to enable Java script or call HTC. Two things that don't make sense.


----------



## Mattes

Lol wtf?


----------



## seejoshplay

FWIW - I just wrapped up a call with Verizon, and I was able to get the extended battery as well. It is covered under the warranty. So, pretty much if you go on the phone, and complain about the battery, say that there is no water damage, ect, they will offer you either the standard battery or the extended battery.

Basically, the battery is covered under the year warranty. However, i think this means that i will for sure need a new case. That's not that bad, i suppose.


----------



## Mattes

20 for a case is better then 30 to 40 for the battery


----------



## seejoshplay

word on that.


----------



## dickenam

Mattes said:


> In store or in other ways? I know the only corporate in my city of 198,000 people on the tip of a peninsula sucks to the utmost extent....to the point I won't even step foot near it, in it or around it.
> But anytime I need anything one phone call and they take care of me, hell just last week I called them to grab an extra sim or two so I could swap between devices and they sent me 4.
> 
> Need a map? Google Newport News Verizon store. I mean hey, there's ONE more in Williamsburg and about 5-6 authorized dealers and one in Hampton that's just as bad.


Yikes, there's like 5 here in RVA -- you should make the short drive. It would likely make your life less crazytimes..


----------



## seejoshplay

Oh, i did this all on the phone. shipping was 7 bucks. I may have exaggerated the problem that i was having


----------



## prenedo

Its pretty fat. Probably adds an extra .5" if I were to guess. I hardly use mine, but it lasts forever. You could play angry birds on full brightness for like 12 hours straight :-D I went almost 3 full days on a charge with average use.


----------



## fixxxer2012

it should be here friday so ill have to see what it looks like. if it's too big i may just sell it, im possibly looking to get into another phone anyways.


----------



## fixxxer2012

ok i don't like verizon as much, they just shipped me a new stock battery... what the hell?


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> ok i don't like verizon as much, they just shipped me a new stock battery... what the hell?


Ah good old Verizon, they never know what the hell they're talking about


----------



## seejoshplay

Ugh - that's gonna be sucky if that is what i get as well. I did go through some conversation with my rep to be like... the batter that is extended, the bigger one, the one with the new door... you know. that one.

so - HOPEFULLY, the right one comes.

i say call em up and send it back. that battery still costs 50 bucks.

1/2 an inch... yikes. Whatever. So it's as big as an HTC rezound. (hey-oh).


----------



## fixxxer2012

seejoshplay said:


> Ugh - that's gonna be sucky if that is what i get as well. I did go through some conversation with my rep to be like... the batter that is extended, the bigger one, the one with the new door... you know. that one.
> 
> so - HOPEFULLY, the right one comes.
> 
> i say call em up and send it back. that battery still costs 50 bucks.
> 
> 1/2 an inch... yikes. Whatever. So it's as big as an HTC rezound. (hey-oh).


more than likely your going to get a stock battery. the woman told me specifically i was getting an htc premium extended with battery cover and she lied. the new battery even after calibration is still junk for a 3g only phone. im probably going to call and request a different model.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Well i guess my phone is defective. In addition to bad battery life my capacitive button lights blew out today.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> Well i guess my phone is defective. In addition to bad battery life my capacitive button lights blew out today.


Nexus time


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> Nexus time


i wish but i highly doubt it, i did complain as to why they didn't send me the right battery. anyways im going to have to load a stock rom onto the phone and call tech support back tomorrow. they said they needed to troubleshoot and i need my wifes phone to call them back on.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> i wish but i highly doubt it, i did complain as to why they didn't send me the right battery. anyways im going to have to load a stock rom onto the phone and call tech support back tomorrow. they said they needed to troubleshoot and i need my wifes phone to call them back on.


Not to be a buzzkill, but I doubt they'll be sending you a Nexus replacement. My account had an early upgrade and they happily told me I could get any phone..... other than the iPhone or any LTE phone.


----------



## fixxxer2012

If you have an upgrade how can they deny you the nexus?

Anyways my lights started working again, weird. Im still going to call tomorrow.


----------



## JAS_21

fixxxer2012 said:


> If you have an upgrade how can they deny you the nexus?
> 
> Anyways my lights started working again, weird. Im still going to call tomorrow.


They did the same to me. The keyword is "early" upgrade. I was still under contract with my Eris when the trackball went out. The manufactorer's warranty was void and insurance doesn't cover a defect. So after spending time with a tech troubleshooting, they decided to let me upgrade "early". The catch was it had to be a 3G phone, so I got the Inc2. At the time the Thunderbolt was the only 4G phone I might have considered, since I didn't like the Charge or LG Revolution, but I was and still am happy with my choice.


----------



## fixxxer2012

I saw a thread on xda where a guy got a refurb rezound as a replacement for his dinc2. I guess it all depends on who you talk to at verizon. Ill be calling to go over my options. I wont upgrade because i dont wanna loose my unlimited data.


----------



## JAS_21

fixxxer2012 said:


> I saw a thread on xda where a guy got a refurb rezound as a replacement for his dinc2. I guess it all depends on who you talk to at verizon. Ill be calling to go over my options. I wont upgrade because i dont wanna loose my unlimited data.


You can keep your plan when upgrading. You would just be renewing the contract. I made sure when I got my Inc2 that I would still be unlimited.

Just call them and ask....


----------



## seejoshplay

sorry that y'all are having troubles with VZW. They sent me an extended battery. Seems to be pretty good. It's not as thick as an otterbox commuter which was my case before this.  So, now it lives in a timbuk2 3 way. Bigger yes. Better? hope so. It will be nice to stop worrying about running out of juice if i use the phone a lot.

Also - sorry that your phone is giving you trouble. I expect that if you send back the stock battery and say, you said extended, you will get the right one.


----------



## vaulter03

fixxxer2012 said:


> Well i guess my phone is defective. In addition to bad battery life my capacitive button lights blew out today.


Are you running Protekk's Beta 2? Unless you have Auto Brightness enabled, after a while your Capacitive lights will fail to come back on. I only ask this, because I saw it on the forum, and tested it myself. Have you tried other ROMs to see if they come back? If not, hopefully you can get a new device at least


----------



## vaulter03

fixxxer2012 said:


> I saw a thread on xda where a guy got a refurb rezound as a replacement for his dinc2. I guess it all depends on who you talk to at verizon. Ill be calling to go over my options. I wont upgrade because i dont wanna loose my unlimited data.


As JAS_21 said, since you were on unlimited data at the time of their switch to tiered plans, you are grandfathered into Unlimited as long as you never stop having a data plan. This includes 4G service as well, because to Verizon, data is data.


----------



## fixxxer2012

just called verizon and they are shipping me another dinc2, that's cool as i still like the phone. i may start looking for a 4g phone on craigslist after xmas. verizon is cool, they are paying for overnight shipping. so no real complaints as of now.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> just called verizon and they are shipping me another dinc2, that's cool as i still like the phone. i may start looking for a 4g phone on craigslist after xmas. verizon is cool, they are paying for overnight shipping. so no real complaints as of now.


Did you get your Dinc 2 from verizon? When I had my "broken radio," which was really a phone swap issue, they refused to send me a new one since i bought it online


----------



## fc127

fixxxer2012 said:


> the new battery even after calibration is still junk for a 3g only phone.


What would be an "acceptable" battery life for you?

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## fixxxer2012

fc127 said:


> What would be an "acceptable" battery life for you?
> 
> Sent from my DInc2


a phone that doesn't loose 15-20% in an hour with no use.


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> Did you get your Dinc 2 from verizon? When I had my "broken radio," which was really a phone swap issue, they refused to send me a new one since i bought it online


nope, the dinc2 was used, i got it in a trade a few months ago. verizon had no issues swapping it out for free. i actually almost bought a tbolt tonight for $140 off of craigslist but the phone had a bit of wear and i want to see if i can get a nexus.


----------



## fc127

fixxxer2012 said:


> a phone that doesn't loose 15-20% in an hour with no use.


And both batteries did that?

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## fixxxer2012

fc127 said:


> And both batteries did that?
> 
> Sent from my DInc2


Yup thats why they are sending me another phone.


----------



## Mustang302LX

Are you sure you don't have a rogue app? That's crazy all those batteries are dying so fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## icanhazdroid

this post is myth.


----------



## Konner920

fixxxer2012 said:


> nope, the dinc2 was used, i got it in a trade a few months ago. verizon had no issues swapping it out for free. i actually almost bought a tbolt tonight for $140 off of craigslist but the phone had a bit of wear and i want to see if i can get a nexus.


Huh. I traded an iPhone 4 for a Captivate when I was with AT&T and they wouldn't do crap 'cause I wasn't the original buyer. So thats good news incase I go craigslisting again, atleast verizon cooperates.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> nope, the dinc2 was used, i got it in a trade a few months ago. verizon had no issues swapping it out for free. i actually almost bought a tbolt tonight for $140 off of craigslist but the phone had a bit of wear and i want to see if i can get a nexus.


Nice man, they wouldn't do that for me. You going back to the bolt? I still have mine but I'm trying to sell it.


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> Nice man, they wouldn't do that for me. You going back to the bolt? I still have mine but I'm trying to sell it.


I dunno, i want a nexus. I did put in a offer for $120 for a tbolt today, we shall see.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> I dunno, i want a nexus. I did put in a offer for $120 for a tbolt today, we shall see.


I caved and paid full price for a Nexus. Bought if off of eBay though, saved a little money. Probably a bad idea considering Christmas shipping is gonna be crazy, but we'll find out this week.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Mustang302LX said:


> Are you sure you don't have a rogue app? That's crazy all those batteries are dying so fast.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


Nope unless wifi is doing this? I also know cm7 can be tough on battery but i have a feeling it may be something with the phone as it was used.


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> I caved and paid full price for a Nexus. Bought if off of eBay though, saved a little money. Probably a bad idea considering Christmas shipping is gonna be crazy, but we'll find out this week.


good for you, wish i could pay full price. Im waiting for someone to sell one for cheap on craigslist.


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> good for you, wish i could pay full price. Im waiting for someone to sell one for cheap on craigslist.


I'm sure you'll find one. Check after Christmas and you'll be good


----------



## fixxxer2012

icanhazdroid said:


> I'm sure you'll find one. Check after Christmas and you'll be good


thats the plan!


----------



## icanhazdroid

fixxxer2012 said:


> thats the plan!


Do you know if buying phones on eBay has a negative impact on Verizon warranty? I didn't care so much with the DINC because it was more of a hold over phone, but I wanna make sure I have some sort of warranty... or maybe at least my crappy insurance from Asurion will carry over.


----------



## fixxxer2012

^ i dunno tbh.

I got my dinc2 today with a new sim card too. Too early to tell on the battery life. I do notice my lcd isnt as white as my other phone. Its a sort of cream instead of bright white. Not a deal breaker but ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## fc127

fixxxer2012 said:


> ^ i dunno tbh.
> 
> I got my dinc2 today with a new sim card too. Too early to tell on the battery life. I do notice my lcd isnt as white as my other phone. Its a sort of cream instead of bright white. Not a deal breaker but ill keep an eye on it.


I got a replacement today for my original with "dust" underneath the glass. The microphone doesn't work on this one.

I was told: "well, you have only had one replacement, so there is nothing else we can give you." How many replacements do I need to have?

This is a Droid 2 fiasco all over again. I had 5 of those that were all crap before they offered me a Droid X. I didn't want it, tbh, but ended up loving it.

From Shuji on my DX


----------



## fixxxer2012

The battery is no better on the new phone and new battery. Either cm7 hates my device or i just have bad luck. I might as well own a 4g device. Ill be calling verizon again after xmas.

Isnt wifi suppose to be better on battery than 3g?


----------



## fc127

fixxxer2012 said:


> The battery is no better on the new phone and new battery. Either cm7 hates my device or i just have bad luck. I might as well own a 4g device. Ill be calling verizon again after xmas.
> 
> Isnt wifi suppose to be better on battery than 3g?


Its better for the battery if you are actually using your phone. If it is idle, wifi will drain your battery by scanning for a connection.

Sent from my DInc2


----------



## fixxxer2012

Got off the phone with verizon, the tech support girl was awesome. Shes sending me the extended and even offered me a choice of other devices. Of course i chose not to get a samsung illusion, dx2 or droid 3. But they said they would work with me if the extended doesnt help. Overall id say verizon is pretty top notch.


----------



## seejoshplay

sweet. glad you got it worked out.

i made a case for the inc 2 out of a sedio active silicone case - i used a razor to slice out the back. now i have a little bumper protection. case options for the htc extended battery blow, btw.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Got the extended today. Not as big as i thought. Just wish my protective case would fit.


----------



## fixxxer2012

anybody know if they sell any cases that fit the extended battery?


----------



## Toly

Check ebay...

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012

How normal is it for the battery to drop from 100% to like 95% in a matter of minutes? Im having that on my extended too and i dont get it? Im damn close to just buying a non htc device.


----------



## JAS_21

fixxxer2012 said:


> How normal is it for the battery to drop from 100% to like 95% in a matter of minutes? Im having that on my extended too and i dont get it? Im damn close to just buying a non htc device.


I believe while the phone is plugged in, it charges to 100% and stops to protect phone. The phone would then discharge again. So when it says 100% it could be a little less.

Again, I could be wrong, but I read this somewhere on xda.

So don't flame me if this is wrong.

Edit: I'm pretty sure my Eris did this too.


----------



## fixxxer2012

JAS_21 said:


> I believe while the phone is plugged in, it charges to 100% and stops to protect phone. The phone would then discharge again. So when it says 100% it could be a little less.
> 
> Again, I could be wrong, but I read this somewhere on xda.
> 
> So don't flame me if this is wrong.
> 
> Edit: I'm pretty sure my Eris did this too.


lol i wont flame you im just upset. I calibrated and everything.


----------



## Sandman007

Yep that is normal. I have a Droid X and it does this. If you dowwnload battery calibrator from the market and charge to 100% then calibrate then unplug you will actually see the mv count drop a little after unplugging. That's because it actually doesn't charge to full capacity to prevent frying the medal plates on the battery.

Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


----------



## fixxxer2012

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> Yep that is normal. I have a Droid X and it does this. If you dowwnload battery calibrator from the market and charge to 100% then calibrate then unplug you will actually see the mv count drop a little after unplugging. That's because it actually doesn't charge to full capacity to prevent frying the medal plates on the battery.
> 
> Sent From My Cm9/ICS DX


weird for sure, im debating on what to do.


----------



## fc127

fixxxer2012 said:


> weird for sure, im debating on what to do.


There is nothing wrong with it, so to call and complain about this issue is not the way to go...


----------



## fixxxer2012

fc127 said:


> There is nothing wrong with it, so to call and complain about this issue is not the way to go...


no but this is the second phone that the backlights stopped working soo yes i going to be giving a call tomorrow. i think it's time to get a different phone model. im going to try like hell to get a rezound or something like that.


----------



## fixxxer2012

Well took the phone to verizon. Im getting a 3rd dinc2 so i hope it works. Couldnt swing another phone right now. I might put it up on craigslist for trade. Id love to get a lte device again.


----------



## L2_n19h7m4r3

fixxxer2012 said:


> Well took the phone to verizon. Im getting a 3rd dinc2 so i hope it works. Couldnt swing another phone right now. I might put it up on craigslist for trade. Id love to get a lte device again.


I'd suggest calling the verizon corporate office... 800-621-9900. Tell them that your phone has been replaced 3 times and be pissed, they'll give you another model. Retail stores won't help you with anything useful; they are trained to do one thing, save money.


----------



## fixxxer2012

L2_n19h7m4r3 said:


> I'd suggest calling the verizon corporate office... 800-621-9900. Tell them that your phone has been replaced 3 times and be pissed, they'll give you another model. Retail stores won't help you with anything useful; they are trained to do one thing, save money.


thanks yeah im not going to complain about it yet, ive heard of sprint giving you the same model up to 5x before switching you into something else. besides they told me if this one acts up i can switch but unfotunatly none of the phones they are offering are worth it. as i said i may just try to swing a tbolt, rezound or something like that.


----------



## fixxxer2012

got the new phone today, seems to be good soo far. also have a nice bright white screen instead of cream colored. i dunno what the heck happened with my other phone, the capactive key lights went out then came back on patrially but there almost looks to be some kind of black coating covering some of them? i know the phone didn't have any moisture becuase my water stickers are still good.

anyways ive decided to keep the dinc2 until i see whats announced at ces, then go from there. no sense of buying a gnexus or rezound when the real powerhouses are coming!


----------



## L2_n19h7m4r3

fixxxer2012 said:


> no sense of buying a gnexus or rezound when the real powerhouses are coming!


No sense in buying a rezound for any reason; but agreed I'm waiting also.


----------



## fixxxer2012

L2_n19h7m4r3 said:


> No sense in buying a rezound for any reason; but agreed I'm waiting also.


i dunno if i agree with that as the rezound is a good phone. i wouldn't buy one right now but if i could snag one to trade for my dnc2 i would, same with the gnexus. as close as we are to ces it would be foolish to waste an upgrade. i suspect by spring or early summer some damn good phones will be out. as a matter a fact i heard yesterday in febuary htc will be announcing it's first tegra3 phones running ice cream. my lovely wife is allowing me to use some of our tax return this year to buy a new phone.


----------



## jellybellys

fixxxer2012 said:


> How normal is it for the battery to drop from 100% to like 95% in a matter of minutes? Im having that on my extended too and i dont get it? Im damn close to just buying a non htc device.


I used to have this problem till I upgraded from CM7.1 to a CM7.2 kang with aeroevan's .8 bfs kernel. Now I can go 2.5 days without charging!


----------



## fixxxer2012

jellybellys said:


> I used to have this problem till I upgraded from CM7.1 to a CM7.2 kang with aeroevan's .8 bfs kernel. Now I can go 2.5 days without charging!


on a stock battery? the most ive gone with the new phone is a little over a day.


----------



## jellybellys

fixxxer2012 said:


> on a stock battery? the most ive gone with the new phone is a little over a day.


yes... im on the stock battery


----------



## fixxxer2012

jellybellys said:


> yes... im on the stock battery


i just installed incredicontrol and im now undervolting by -50, we shall see if it helps or not? tbh i have been contemplating just selling the phone and getting into a 4g device, im always on wifi because the 3g isn't the fastest in my home. sorta off topic but how much would you guys sell a mint dinc2 for? im thinking around $180-200 because i have alot of extras. so far not hits on it yet on craigslist though.


----------



## jellybellys

fixxxer2012 said:


> i just installed incredicontrol and im now undervolting by -50, we shall see if it helps or not? tbh i have been contemplating just selling the phone and getting into a 4g device, im always on wifi because the 3g isn't the fastest in my home. sorta off topic but how much would you guys sell a mint dinc2 for? im thinking around $180-200 because i have alot of extras. so far not hits on it yet on craigslist though.


Wow my battery must be extra spectacular or something! I don't have 4G service within 3.5 hours of driving from my home, so I really don't care for 4G. Today I was with 2 friends of mine who have an iPhone and they both had low battery and I was like well what now I have 68% battery


----------



## fixxxer2012

well guys i wish you the best, i sold my dinc2 and bought a thunderbolt for cheap. i had to have my 4g back.

the mods can lock this if they choose!


----------

